# fencing out digging animals



## bobble (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello,
My husband and I recently moved into a new home and we need some help!

I paid a company to remove an animal that was living under my front stoop. The animal is now gone and there hasn't been any activity by the stoop for over two weeks. The company wants to charge me 500$ to put in a fence system to prevent future burrowers. I think I just want to do a "L-Shape" fence myself. 

From my understanding, I dig a 1 ft deep, 1 ft wide trench around my stoop, place steel wire mesh 1 ft out from the porch horizontally and then 1 ft up against the porch vertically. Then I fill it all in with dirt.

I was going to buy 1" x 1" wire mesh fencing. What I don't know is how to attach the fencing to my concrete porch. I don't like the idea of drilling into the concrete or trying to pound nails into it.... Also...do I need some kind of poles/rods/posts or something to hold the fencing in place underground or is the weight of the dirt enough? Do I need to actually attach the wire fencing to my concrete porch or can I just bury it with a little bit sticking up and then cover it with dirt/plants? Does anyone have any other resources of sites that can show me what to do? I am not sure what search terms/phrases will give me the best results on youtube and google.

Thanks so much for any help or advice!!!

-bobble

(the forum won't let me post images/links even though I already made one other post. I wanted to share a youtube video I watched and also a picture of my porch. Maybe I can do that in a reply, but I don't want to "double post")


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need those pictures.
No way would I pay anyone $500.00 to do anything.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need those pictures.
No way would I pay anyone $500.00 to do anything.


----------



## bobble (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok, let's try this again.

This is the side that gave me the idea for the "L Fence". I wonder if there are other fencing/preventative things I should be doing instead. This seems like it would be fine?
http://www.humanesociety.org/animal...s_fence.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/

I watched this youtube video. It seems simple enough, I just don't know if I have to attach the wire mesh to the concrete somehow or if I need to reinforce the fence underground or at the corners with posts of some kind...






Here's my porch:
http://s112.photobucket.com/user/delofter/media/IMAG0103_zps9ynzowbm.jpg.html

It's pouring outside so I couldn't take a better picture. Maybe I can tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Post a time or two in the introductions section, this will get your post count up, and also introduce yourself with any information about yourself that you are comfortable sharing.

Then post pictures of your project.

At $ 500.00, that better be gold wire fencing.

ED
PS
Ok, you got a photo while I was suggesting more posts, good.

You do need to anchor the mesh to the stoop itself, because the critter could easily pull it away far enough to gain access.

Maybe a ramset gun, or some construction adhesive, or even some big rocks to keep the wire from being pulled away from the stoop.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it is a concrete stoop--dig down a foot or so and pour concrete---or dry set the entire bag and then back fill and water the area, 
The concrete will set inside the bag---Just offering a simple solution--


----------

